# Ear Cropping Question. I JUST WANNA BE SURE.



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

My puppy turns 4 months tomorrow. So far, I've read that ear cropping should be done by 12 weeks, and then again I hear its ok before 5 months, and then I hear it can be done later but it will just have to be a short crop. Its like ahhhhhhhh IDK. So, is it too late? BTW If I do, I'm prefering a short to medium crop. And yes which ever vet I find that'll do it. I'm going to DEFINITELY ask for examples of his/her work.

I just wanna be sure guys. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its depends on the vet you use of how late they will do it. most will not crop after 6 months other than laser.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup you need toask the vet I know some wont go past 14 weeks some at 6 months and I know of one whowilldo it at any age { not very ethical IMO} . at 4 months you shouldnt have any problems with getting whatever size crop you want. Id get on it soon though some vets may start turning you down if you wait much longer.post pics after


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, oh. Another question. If I find a vet to crop my dogs ears right now, And I wanna neuter him at 5 months... Is that too much at once for the dog?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is 4 months now? I would wait until 6 months to nueter but thats just my opinion ,others may have other thoughts,best would be to talk with your vet and see what he/she thinks ,Id think if he was put under thats maybe allat once would be an idea as well but I dont know if the healing would be too much been many years since I dealt with a dog getting neutered.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AJTL said:


> Oh, oh. Another question. If I find a vet to crop my dogs ears right now, And I wanna neuter him at 5 months... Is that too much at once for the dog?


I crop as late as 17 weeks but yes if you go past that you might need a shorter crop because the cartilage is already firming up. If the dog has ears that are standing straight up like with very little fold or folding only at the tips you can go a longer crop. If the ears are a full drop or a rose prick them you will have to go shorter when they are that old.

I would not neuter a male till at least 18 months old. They need those hormones to grow properly. I have 2 males that are 12 months old now and they still have not learned to lift their legs and have no issues being intact. If you train them and work with them being intact is very easy to manage then when they are mature enough you can get them fixed. Only in rare cases where the dog is super dominate and having behavior issues would I recommend doing it young, it is best to wait.

of course you will get those of the opposite side of the argument but do not let them scare you by saying it drops the cancer risks dramatically. While it may drop cancer risks it is still rare to get testicular cancer and is a common scare tactic vets and animal right groups use.


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice info. Well, first vet turned me down lol. Gonna start calling more tomorrow.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

try calling some breeders in your area either of bullys or another breed that crops, bouviers, dobis, great danes ect they may be able to help refer to a vet who can crop if you have problems finding one.


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

Well asking around, I was referred to someone that numbs the dogs ear before cutting them. Take note this isn't a vet and I really don't trust.


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

So far I'be only found ONE! And they only do it between 8-10 weeks! Booo hahah. I'll see if I can talk to em in the next few days. Lady on the phone says that they dont do it at older ages because it bleeds too much and takes longer to heal. -__-


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

I just walked Rocky... And I've decided to NOT cut his ears. Final decision. Don't know what it was but when I was looking at em I was like nahhh I'm over it. Hahaha. Thanks for the help and information though.


----------



## mizz blue (Apr 12, 2011)

ive too heard its done at a later age but the older they are the thicker the cartilage.i got my puppys ears cropped last week he was 9 1/2 weeks. i dont think its too late but i'd be too scared to crop at 4 months. good luck i hope it works out for you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AJTL said:


> Well asking around, I was referred to someone that numbs the dogs ear before cutting them. Take note this isn't a vet and I really don't trust.


That's ileagal...... wouldn't do it even if it wasn't. They need to be under it is a major thing to have the ears cropped, it's not like doing dew claws at 3 days old.


----------



## AJTL (Jan 31, 2011)

Exactly. If I was to follow through on cropping his ears, my ONLY option would've been a proffesional that could show me past works. But anyway, Rocky's ears have been the forward flop and is now almost like a comb over hahahaha. But, for a minute or 2 today his ears were a nice medium prick rose kinda deal and I really liked it. And then it went back to combover LOL.


----------

